# Really Nice Set of Chisels



## MrSmith670

Couldn't agree more. I have the seven chisel set, also from Lee Valley. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## SPHinTampa

+1 vote from me on reasonable price for good quality

I bought a set of the their skew chisels and they have been great.


----------



## jonah

They sell a sort of "in between size" set of four chisels on Amazon for like $39. Same steel, slightly different handle, but otherwise the exactly same thing.

They're metric chisels (8, 10, 16, and 32mm), but they're pretty close to 5/16", 3/8", 5/8", and 1 1/4" respectively. I haven't pulled the trigger on that because the 10mm is actually appreciably larger than 3/8" (about two hundredths of an inch larger) and if I were cutting a mortise or something that I wanted to be 3/8", 10mm would make for a sloppy fit. The other three are within a few thousandths of their SAE equivalent.


----------



## Lsmart

Yep these are great, had the 7 chisel set for 4 years now and the mortising set for two. No complaints.


----------



## RogerBean

Agree.
Roger


----------



## Racer2007

I have been thinking about getting these myself since I currently have just about the same Big Box set that you do. For the small difference I might look at the 7 chisel set instead of the 4.


----------



## jonah

I would definitely recommend springing for the set of 7. As I mentioned, I would definitely do that if I were to do it over again. I ended up tossing a 3/8" mortising chisel in with my order, so I do have that common width covered with the mortising chisel, but there's other in between sizes that are useful.


----------



## vernonator

I bought the 10 chisel set when Lee Valley first offered them, and have since added the skew chisels to the set. Great quality and an excellent price….


----------



## flatscat

I bought this brand in the larger sizes above one inch and they are as good as you could ask for. In the larger sizes they are reasonably priced. I also have a 5 chisel set of the paring chisels and have no complaints.


----------



## Mike3ID

I have the two piece dovetail set and a 3 piece mortise set.

I used to leave them out in the garage of my elevated house in coastal SC, sometimes with residual glue on them.

Been dropped edge first on the concrete floor too.

I don't coddle them they're still sharp and nearly rust free.

I plan on picking up some more conventional ones in a few months


----------

